# Changing Clear MP to White MP!



## kiki1024 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi...I was wondering if there's anything that I can use to make my clear MP base white (preferably something I might have around the house)

thanks


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2007)

The only thing I use is titanium dioxide.

Irena


----------



## kiki1024 (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, it's just I don't have any of that right now...  ..thanks though


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 23, 2007)

white or pearl mica

powedered milk


----------



## kiki1024 (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the ideas. I never thought of powdered milk.


----------

